# Der gute, alter Baron Totenschwur und sein Pferd



## DarkerO (2. November 2008)

Servus,
ich habe mal eine Frage: Die Droprate von dem Skelettross in Strat beim Baron war ja immer ziemlich miserabel und man müssten den rein theoretisch ziemlich oft für legen...
Jetzt ist mir in letzter Zeit aber immer wieder irgendein Spieler auf dem übern Weg geritten (nein, nicht immer derselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da frag ich mich natürlich: Wurde die Droprate vom Mount verbessert, oder was ist da los?

Bitte mal ne Antwort, im Gilden- und Handelschannel hats keiner gewusst, bzw keine Anwort gegeben..

mfG,
Fasan


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

Von 1:5000 auf 1:100 geändert.


----------



## Monyesak (2. November 2008)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=5&sid=1#81


----------



## DarkerO (2. November 2008)

danke an euch 2


----------



## Monyesak (2. November 2008)

büdde ^^ trotzdem blöd zu farmen


----------



## Traxda (2. November 2008)

Habe das Baron-Mount auch vor 2 Tagen bekommen, nach 3 Run's, innerhalb von 3 Tagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn jetzt mehere damit rumlaufen, bin ich froh, dass ich es mein Eigen nennen darf. Es hat trotzdem irgendwie was besonderes. Sicher ärgern sich nun die Spieler, die es noch zu Dropchance-Zeiten von 1:5000 ergattern konnten...


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (2. November 2008)

jo mit mir 5 leute aus meiner gilde gehen täglich 2-3 mal rein und probieren ihr glück, leider noch keins aber in letzter zeit laufen mir doch mehr spieler mit dem ding übern weg als vorher ^^


----------



## Murgul5 (2. November 2008)

ich bin auch am farmen weil ich Taure bin und gerne die Mounts hätte die ich mir sonst nicht holen könnte^^

Falkenschreiter ist mir 4 mal gedroppt kein einziges mal bekommen -.-
Raptor 1 mal auch nicht bekommen^^
Baronmount farm ich alleine weils mir sonst weggewürfelt wird xD


----------



## Hellfire1337 (2. November 2008)

kann man das als ally noch bekommen? wenn ja werd ich auch wieder anfangen das zu farmen


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. November 2008)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> kann man das als ally noch bekommen? wenn ja werd ich auch wieder anfangen das zu farmen




Nakla... man kann ja als Hordler auch in dm rein... nur weil die inni nahe bei UC ist, heisst das ja nicht das man als Ally nicht hinkann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (2. November 2008)

Nach über 200 Runs pre Patch und ca. 30 Runs danach ... endlich ... war es gestern da.

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/279248.html

Hatte heute mal wieder meine 5-6 Runs schon hinter mir, als mich mein lieblings Schami angeschrieben hat und mich fragte, ob er mit darf wegen des Archivements. In genau dem Run ist es dann endlich gedropt und mein Schami hat für mich gepasst.

Allen anderen noch viel viel Glück und Erfolg. - nicht aufgeben.


----------



## youngceaser (2. November 2008)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> jo mit mir 5 leute aus meiner gilde gehen täglich 2-3 mal rein und probieren ihr glück, leider noch keins aber in letzter zeit laufen mir doch mehr spieler mit dem ding übern weg als vorher ^^


lol zu 5 des mache ich mit meinem jäger mi t4 alleine in ca 1h


----------



## Nashan (2. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol zu 5 des mache ich mit meinem jäger mi t4 alleine in ca 1h



... ach doch so lange?! meine Runs waren immer um die 15Minuten (S2 Equip).

Ich denke was _Xyprogamerxy_ meinte, ist, dass 5 Spieler aus seiner Gilde es 'alleine' am Tag 2-3 versuchen an das Mount zu kommen.


----------



## DarkerO (2. November 2008)

Na ich mach mich mit meinem Dudu dann auch mal wieder dran (Verstohlenheit ist da schon geil^^), passt zwar nicht zu ihm, aber hat einfach Style das Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parsucul (2. November 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> ... ach doch so lange?! meine Runs waren immer um die 15Minuten (S2 Equip).
> 
> Ich denke was _Xyprogamerxy_ meinte, ist, dass 5 Spieler aus seiner Gilde es 'alleine' am Tag 2-3 versuchen an das Mount zu kommen.


 Gute Konter auf seine Angeberei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Jo ich werd ma gucken ob ich mir das auch erfarm.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (2. November 2008)

naja auch wenn 1:100.

is trotzdem noch sh*** zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (2. November 2008)

Is mir eigentlich egal ob da viele mit rumlaufen oder es für nen Hordler nix besonderes is,weils ja 1:1 das UD Epic is mit blaue Farbe..Ich will dieses mount seit 3 Jahren und nu hab ichs ^^.


Zum Thema: War 2x drin,eigentlich nur für T0 Hose ( style equip ) , beim 2. run isses gedroppt.


----------



## Vesber (2. November 2008)

Viele verwechseln des jetzt auch mit dem Mount vom kopflosen Reiter. Sieht etwas ähnlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. November 2008)

style equipt?? Oo


----------



## Murgul5 (2. November 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Viele verwechseln des jetzt auch mit dem Mount vom kopflosen Reiter. Sieht etwas ähnlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich find es sieht schon stark anders aus^^
aber bisher hab ich es noch nicht gesehen bei uns aufem Server^^ (Rexxar)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. November 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> naja ich find es sieht schon stark anders aus^^
> aber bisher hab ich es noch nicht gesehen bei uns aufem Server^^ (Rexxar)




jau stimmt... sehr viel anders sogar XDD

ich habe bisher noch niemand damit gesehen =/ und farmen war ichs auch noch nie XD


----------



## Melodár (2. November 2008)

Also ich habe mir das Mount mal angesehen und musste feststellen, dass es irgentwie keine Unterschiede zwischen dem Todesstreitross vom Baron und den Schindmähren der Untoten gibt (außer den Namen versteht sich). Sollt ich mal den Augenarzt aufsuchen oder gibt es da wirklich nichts zu sehen?

Mfg Melodár


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> style equipt?? Oo


'RP' schonmal was von gehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astrakiller (2. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> 'RP' schonmal was von gehört?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast es erfasst,auch wenn ich auf nem PvP Server spiele.Der Full t0 Style sieht einfach geil an nem Blutelfen aus,zusammen mit dem Schwert vom Kopflosen Reiter + Viskaq sieht man da richtig retro mit aus..


----------



## Shurkien (2. November 2008)

Traxda schrieb:


> Habe das Baron-Mount auch vor 2 Tagen bekommen, nach 3 Run's, innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop, ich WAR  bei mir Realmfirst und dann kommt BLizzad und setzt es hoch -.-


Mein Gott..

Nungut, sosehr stört es mich nicht ich habs ungefarmt nach meinem 3.Run bekommen aber dennoch bin ich dagegen..


----------



## Nachtlaufer (2. November 2008)

spam


----------



## Sjul (2. November 2008)

was ist T0?^^


----------



## L-MWarFReak (2. November 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> was ist T0?^^



Naja das T0 set eben^^ ein blaues Set, mit T2 nur in schlechter zu vergleichen


----------



## Astrakiller (2. November 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/page/50/ruestungsset?set=184

Alle Teile von dem Set = T0.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier siehste es an nem Menschen


----------



## Murgul5 (2. November 2008)

Melodár schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das Mount mal angesehen und musste feststellen, dass es irgentwie keine Unterschiede zwischen dem Todesstreitross vom Baron und den Schindmähren der Untoten gibt (außer den Namen versteht sich). Sollt ich mal den Augenarzt aufsuchen oder gibt es da wirklich nichts zu sehen?
> 
> Mfg Melodár




nein das ist das selbe^^ nur für Allianzler und für Tauren (!^^) ist es halt das einzige Untotenmount das man reiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war eben drinn leider nicht gedroppt^^ dafür 3 teile vom Palaset xD bin aber Druide!^^


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (2. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol zu 5 des mache ich mit meinem jäger mi t4 alleine in ca 1h



lol so lange?? Ich komm da mit meinem Vergelter in 25minuten durch xD Wie kann man dafür eine stunde brauchen?


----------



## onkelzfan (2. November 2008)

Wollte mir das Mount auch mal farmen, aber jetzt stehe ich vor dem letzten Tor und es ist zu. Kann mir einer sagen waruMß Kenne das nur so das es zu geht wenn man dahintern den ersten Mob killt und ich war noch nichtmal drin. Muss ich erst wen bestimmtes killen damit es auf geht?

Danke.


Der Onkelzfan


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (2. November 2008)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Wollte mir das Mount auch mal farmen, aber jetzt stehe ich vor dem letzten Tor und es ist zu. Kann mir einer sagen waruMß Kenne das nur so das es zu geht wenn man dahintern den ersten Mob killt und ich war noch nichtmal drin. Muss ich erst wen bestimmtes killen damit es auf geht?
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Warscheinlich ahst du in den Ziguratts die Akolyten nich gekillt xD Wenn ja muss ich dich leider auslachen


----------



## Ol@f (2. November 2008)

Du musst in den einzelnen "Türmen" die Mobs da drin killen. 
Vor jedem Turm ist ein Boss. Ne Spinne, ein Geist und noch so n Kerl.


----------



## Melih (2. November 2008)

Melodár schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir das Mount mal angesehen und musste feststellen, dass es irgentwie keine Unterschiede zwischen dem Todesstreitross vom Baron und den Schindmähren der Untoten gibt (außer den Namen versteht sich). Sollt ich mal den Augenarzt aufsuchen oder gibt es da wirklich nichts zu sehen?
> 
> Mfg Melodár



Untoten verkäufer = Lila,Grün

PvP(horde) = Rot

Baron = Blau

das ist der unterschied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onkelzfan (2. November 2008)

Vielen Dank Ol@f. Den anderen kommentiere ich mal nicht :-D


----------



## Kalisan (2. November 2008)

Ich werds mir mit 70 auch farmen. Hoffe es dauernd nicht solange :>


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. November 2008)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> lol so lange?? Ich komm da mit meinem Vergelter in 25minuten durch xD Wie kann man dafür eine stunde brauchen?


ich gucke gleich mal wie schnell ich mit meinem prot durchkomme XD hehe


----------



## Hasal (2. November 2008)

Sjul schrieb:


> was ist T0?^^



T0 ist für viele besser bekannt als D1 (Dungeon Set 1). Meiner Meinung nach ist eine D-Set und T-Set Trennung auch besser.


----------



## realten (2. November 2008)

Ham die echt die droprate mal eben ums 50-fache erhöht ? Ich kann es nicht glauben, müssen die denn wirklich ALLES verwursten ?

Es ist keine Mißgunst aber ich finde das zum kotzen. Man liest es ja hier, jetzt rennt jeder und seine Schwester und holt sich das quasi mal eben ab (ok leicht übertrieben^^), auf wiedersehen baron-mount, du warst mal was wirklich besonderes.


----------



## Rolliphon (2. November 2008)

realten schrieb:


> Ham die echt die droprate mal eben ums 50-fache erhöht ? Ich kann es nicht glauben, müssen die denn wirklich ALLES verwursten ?
> 
> Es ist keine Mißgunst aber ich finde das zum kotzen. Man liest es ja hier, jetzt rennt jeder und seine Schwester und holt sich das quasi mal eben ab (ok leicht übertrieben^^), auf wiedersehen baron-mount, du warst mal was wirklich besonderes.



verringert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinku (3. November 2008)

Rolliphon schrieb:


> verringert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein erhöht oO


----------



## Bibis (3. November 2008)

lol also sogar als krieger is das in ner halben stunde machbar und das mit mäßigem equip^^

20min sind sicher locker zu schaffen, aber trotzdem nervt die drop-rate...

gut wenns natürlich bei dritten anlauf droppt passt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. November 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> T0 ist für viele besser bekannt als D1 (Dungeon Set 1). Meiner Meinung nach ist eine D-Set und T-Set Trennung auch besser.



Nicht nur besser. Es ist auch die einzig offizielle Trennung. In Zeiten von BC und dem Dungeon Set 3 (welches ja besser ist als T1) geht die Unterteilung in T0, T0,5, T1 usw. nicht mehr auf. (war auch nie so von Blizzard gedacht. Es war immer D und T Set)

Man müsste das ganze dann ja fast so unterteilen: T0, T0,5, T1, T2, T3, T3,5?, T4, T5, T6... und dann? T6,5 , T7-10, T7-25.. Irgendwann blickt da keiner mehr durch^^



realten schrieb:


> Ham die echt die droprate mal eben ums 50-fache erhöht ? Ich kann es nicht glauben, müssen die denn wirklich ALLES verwursten ?
> 
> Es ist keine Mißgunst aber ich finde das zum kotzen. Man liest es ja hier, jetzt rennt jeder und seine Schwester und holt sich das quasi mal eben ab (ok leicht übertrieben^^), auf wiedersehen baron-mount, du warst mal was wirklich besonderes.



Auch wenn Du das nicht so siehst. Das *ist* Missgunst. Du hattest Das Privileg das Mount lange vor allen anderen zu haben und glaub mir.. Es droppt noch immer nicht so gut das es jeder hat.

--

Ich war 2 Tage nach 3.0 das erste mal in Strath, eigentlich nur wegen dem Achievment. Meine Verlobte ging aus dem selben Grund mit. Ich staunte nicht schlecht als das Mount beim ersten Run schon droppte. In diesem Moment dachte ich wie realten. "Blizz was habt ihr da verbockt. Jetzt rennt bald jeder damit rum." Ich hab auf das Mount dann verzichtet weil es bei nem männlichen Drenei sowieso doof aussehen würde, wollte es aber danach selbst nochmal farmen. 

Jetzt hab ich laut Statistik den Baron schon 130 mal gelegt und nie wieder ist das Pferdchen gedroppt.. Ich kann euch also beruhigen, es wird trotzdem nicht jeder damit rumlaufen. Mehr Leute auf jeden Fall, aber das selbe war auch mit dem Milka Tiger. Alle meinten das nun jeder damit rumlaufen wird. Ich seh aber auf meinem Realm maximal 3 leute damit.


----------



## Badi (3. November 2008)

Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage zum Baron-Mount.. ich hab gehört, dass es besser droppen soll, wenn man ehrfürchtig bei der Argentumdämmerung ist? Gerücht? oder stimmt das wirklich?


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Und somit verliert das letzte Kultitem seinen Wert.


----------



## Aloren (3. November 2008)

Wie kann man sich nur so einkacken Leute ? In knapp zwei Wochen gibt es wieder neue Mounts, die ihr haben könnt und euch sabbernd darüber freuen, dass es nur wenige Leute haben ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (3. November 2008)

Bin auch seid ne Woche täglich beim Baron, hatte aber bisher kein Glück. Hoffe das ändert sich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2008)

Badi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne kleine Frage zum Baron-Mount.. ich hab gehört, dass es besser droppen soll, wenn man ehrfürchtig bei der Argentumdämmerung ist? Gerücht? oder stimmt das wirklich?



ein gerücht.


----------



## Primus Pilus (3. November 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol zu 5 des mache ich mit meinem jäger mi t4 alleine in ca 1h






Nashan schrieb:


> ... ach doch so lange?! meine Runs waren immer um die 15Minuten (S2 Equip).
> 
> Ich denke was _Xyprogamerxy_ meinte, ist, dass 5 Spieler aus seiner Gilde es 'alleine' am Tag 2-3 versuchen an das Mount zu kommen.






AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> lol so lange?? Ich komm da mit meinem Vergelter in 25minuten durch xD Wie kann man dafür eine stunde brauchen?






Bibis schrieb:


> lol also sogar als krieger is das in ner halben stunde machbar und das mit mäßigem equip^^
> 
> 20min sind sicher locker zu schaffen, aber trotzdem nervt die drop-rate...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wenn interessiert das mit der Zeit?
Schw..zvergleich oder was? 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Nerdavia (3. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Jop, ich WAR  bei mir Realmfirst und dann kommt BLizzad und setzt es hoch -.-
> 
> 
> Mein Gott..
> ...




Genau....und von Buffed hast du erst im September diesen Jahres gehört....das glaubt dir keiner mit dem Realm-First  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2008)

warum blizz die chance größer macht es zu bekommen, verste ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. ich habe das pferd selber nicht, aber trotzdem bin ich auch der meinung man sollte nicht alles in den ***** geschoben bekommen.


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich hab mich da gestern etwas übernommen beim Baron run. Ich dachte ich machs mal mit dem Paladin, der auf Schutz geskillt ist. Meine andern Chars haben das bereits geschafft innerhalb der 45min.
Na ja als ich die ersten 5 mobs gepullt hab und ich keinen einzigen Lebenspunkt verloren habe, dachte ich, ich beschleunige die Sache einwenig und renne mal zum ersten Turm und greife den Boss an (ganz in der Meinung das es meine Weihe schon richten wird und die 20 Mobs während des Bossfights killt). Dann kam das böse erwachen! Die Mobs können wunderbar einnetzen weglaufen und vor allem Stille! Als ich meine misliche Lage dann realisiert habe, habe ich bereits Gottesschild und Handauflegung verbraucht was dann zu meinem Ableben geführt hat.
Ich hab dann den run abgebrochen da mir das zu lange gedauert hätte wenn ich nicht alles zusammen erledigen kann :-)


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (3. November 2008)

keine ahnung ob die chance erhöht worden ist, aber ich habe es^^


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Ich bin Muti-Schurke (t4, Marken und ZA-Equip) und hab gestern meinen ersten  Baron-Run gemacht. Die Bosse sind allesamt kein Prob. Aber nachdem man Ramstein gelegt hat, kommen die 5 Wachen und gefühlte 100 Skelette. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, weil ich da doch größere Probleme hatte. Hab die zwar geschafft, aber erst nach 3 wipes.

Edit: Das Mount ist nicht gedropt


----------



## Aloren (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich bin Muti-Schurke (t4, Marken und ZA-Equip) und hab gestern meinen ersten  Baron-Run gemacht. Die Bosse sind allesamt kein Prob. Aber nachdem man Ramstein gelegt hat, kommen die 5 Wachen und gefühlte 100 Skelette. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, weil ich da doch größere Probleme hatte. Hab die zwar geschafft, aber erst nach 3 wipes.
> 
> Edit: Das Mount ist nicht gedropt



Das würd mich ziemlich anpissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Aloren schrieb:


> Das würd mich ziemlich anpissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag


----------



## Aloren (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag



Ein berühmter Sänger hatte mal gesungen "Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein ..."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solltest dir mal anhören !
Leider kann ich zu deiner Frage selbst nichts sagen, weil ich Schurken nicht kenne. Aber ich denke, wenn Schurken keine Fähigkeiten haben, die die Masse beeindrucken, stehst du in dem Fall ziemlich alt da, oder ?


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Aloren schrieb:


> Ein berühmter Sänger hatte mal gesungen "Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein ..."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab´s mir gerade angehört und verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, wenn man Muti geskillt hat, gibt es leider keine solcher Fähigkeiten. Muss ich halt für Baron-Run auf Kampf umskillen. Aber vlt hat ja ein anderer Muti-Schurke einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht was Muti für eine Skillung ist, denn ich kenne nur die deutschen Namen.

Aber hast du es mal mit Klingenwirbel / Adrenalinrausch und Entrinnen versucht? dann müsstest du die eigentlich recht schnell und ohne gross schaden zu nehmen wegprügeln.

ansonsten viellicht dafür ein paar ingi bomben kaufen die so um die 1k schaden machen.


----------



## Hejelskind (3. November 2008)

Ich bin Taure und farme nun schon seit dem Patch 3-4x täglich das Pony...nix is...aber gratz an die 30 allys wo es nun besitzen 

Wobei ich wiedermal anfangen muss zu heulen! Es ist echt eine sauerei, dass man als Taure wohl vor dem Addon keinen Albino sein eigen nennen kann...warum?

Weil wir Tauren uns so gut wie nix an Mounts in der pre bc welt kaufen können!

Wann gibt Blizz endlich mal wenigstens die raptoren frei?

Ich bin bei fast jeder mount fraktion ehrfürchtig für nix und wieder nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht was Muti für eine Skillung ist, denn ich kenne nur die deutschen Namen.
> 
> Aber hast du es mal mit Klingenwirbel / Adrenalinrausch und Entrinnen versucht? dann müsstest du die eigentlich recht schnell und ohne gross schaden zu nehmen wegprügeln.
> 
> ansonsten viellicht dafür ein paar ingi bomben kaufen die so um die 1k schaden machen.



Klingenwirbel / Adrenalinrausch sind im Kampfbaum. Aber mit den Bomben ist ne gute Idee. Werd ich mal ausprobieren, weil mit dem Wiehwasser kommt man da nicht weit.

Edit: Mutilate=Verstümmeln


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Klingenwirbel / Adrenalinrausch sind im Kampfbaum. Aber mit den Bomben ist ne gute Idee. Werd ich mal ausprobieren, weil mit dem Wiehwasser kommt man da nicht weit.
> 
> Edit: Mutilate=Verstümmeln



Kann ja sein das ich mich täusche aber heißt das nicht Mu*l*tilate?^^

Naja ohne AOE isses bischen blöd aber das gröste Problem sind ja die Non Elite Skelete (weils so viele sind). Diese kannst Du umgehen:

Du legst die letzte Monstroität vor dem Eingang wo dann Rammstein rauskommt. Nun schnappst Du dir Rammstein und gehst mit ihm in den Raum. Die Tür geht zu und Du bist drin. Am besten gehst Du mit ihm bis runter zum Baron (nicht in den Raum sondern davor). Wenn er liegt spawnen oben die 5 Elite Wächter die Du normalerweise Problemlos umhauen kannst (Notfalls halt Entrinnen).

Danach einfach den Baron umhauen, dich ärgern das er kein Mount gedroppt hat^^, und im Stealth raus oder porten, weil die Skelette drausen dann noch rumlaufen und ne extrem hohe Aggro Range haben.


----------



## Fireflyer (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich bin Muti-Schurke (t4, Marken und ZA-Equip) und hab gestern meinen ersten  Baron-Run gemacht. Die Bosse sind allesamt kein Prob. Aber nachdem man Ramstein gelegt hat, kommen die 5 Wachen und gefühlte 100 Skelette. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, weil ich da doch größere Probleme hatte. Hab die zwar geschafft, aber erst nach 3 wipes.
> 
> Edit: Das Mount ist nicht gedropt







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll da wunder wirken ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. November 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das ich mich täusche aber heißt das nicht Mu*l*tilate?^^



nö


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das ich mich täusche aber heißt das nicht Mu*l*tilate?^^
> 
> Naja ohne AOE isses bischen blöd aber das gröste Problem sind ja die Non Elite Skelete (weils so viele sind). Diese kannst Du umgehen:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Aber die 5 Wächter spawnen ja trotzdem oben. Sobald ich die angreife (auch wenn ich sie an der äußersten Ecke angreife) kommen immer die Skelette?

Edit: Es heißt tatsächlich Mutilate


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. November 2008)

:-O ... Tatsache. Also *Das* währe das erste mal wo ich froh bin die Deutsche Version zu haben wenn mein Main ein Schurke währ^^ Nichts gegen Schurken (hab ja selbst einen Schurken Twink der mal Main war) aber "ich bin Muti geskillt" klingt.. naja.. komisch^^

Sobald Du drin bist im .. Zigurat? Geht die Tür zu und die Non Elite Skelette können nicht rein bzw Du existierst für sie gar nicht. Das Du mit Rammstein nach unten solltest war nur weil die Elite Skelette sofort spawnen wenn Rammstein tot ist. Würdest Du oben gegen ihn kämpfen hättest Du keine Pause zwischen ihm und den Elite Skeletten.

Was ich nicht versucht hab war einfach unten zu warten bis die Elite Skellis auch rausgegangen sind. Danach geht die Tür ja wieder zu, eventuell kannst du Dir so sogar den Kampf gegen die 5 Wächter sparen.


----------



## Silmarilli (3. November 2008)

ich fands trotzdem lustig geschrieben wurde das er auf Muti geskilled is ... wieviele Kinder kamen den schon raus?

lg Sily

P.S. ja der post is sinnlos aber mich ärgert dieses denglisch in kombination mit verabkürzlichungen. Verstehen ja nicht mal andere Schurken wie solls dann der Rest der "Welt" verstehen?


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Mein Freund hat 35 Runs gebraucht ^^
Wobei ich als Untote das Mount ja total doof finde - da wäre das Reiter-Mount toller gewesen :>


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

kleine frage, hat das schonmal jemand mit einem deffwarri probiert? geht das in einer annehmbaren zeit ohne allzuviele pots zu schlürfen?


----------



## LordMayo (3. November 2008)

war eben drinne als deff tank krieger bissel za equip t4 und lilamarken rest blau/grün

hab ca 43 min gebraucht mit einem unnötigen wipe -.- was gezogen und das geb ne kettenreaktion nich so funny. sonst lief alles easy leider am schluss das mount nicht gedroppt. hab so ca 50g darin gemacht also neben bei gold verdienen is auch gut. werde es später nochmal probieren


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

ok, dank dir werd ich auch gleich mal testen


----------



## Gleipnir (3. November 2008)

Also sollange du im Raum vorm Baron keinen Heiltrank oder ähnliches benutzt kommen die kleinen Skelette von draussen nicht

Ich persönlich zieh die runter vor die Baron tür hast doch sicherlich ne Fernkampfwaffe @szene333


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> kleine frage, hat das schonmal jemand mit einem deffwarri probiert? geht das in einer annehmbaren zeit ohne allzuviele pots zu schlürfen?


Also mitm T6-Dämitsch-Warri gehts einwandfrei^^
Ansonsten.. geht halt zu zweit (:


----------



## Kaidos (3. November 2008)

*angeb* schaff es in knapp 10min pro run zu ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moonkin ftw?


----------



## Minastirit (3. November 2008)

als deff mit t6 gehts locker
kolege hats gemacht
schildslam macht krank dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (3. November 2008)

also ich bin nachn patch rein um bei palaq zu helfen
naja war ja schnell erledigt dann noch fürs archievment alles gecleart
ein pala läuft zum baron allein rein
und haut den um
tja dann is auch das mount gedropt und es war meins^^


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich nerve. Sobald Ramstein tot ist spwanen die Skelette. Gut, wenn ich Ramstein innen kille, greifen die Skelette nicht an. Aber damit sich die untere Tür öffnet, muss ich doch die 5 Wächter killen, oder? Die laufen aber nur oben rum. Sobald ich die oben angreife (egal wo), greifen die Skelette an und zwar egal, wo ich die oben angreife


----------



## Gleipnir (3. November 2008)

stell dich so hin das du die skelette oben mit einer fernkampffähigkeit pullen kannst NICHT nach oben gehn


----------



## Nightroad (3. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ich gucke gleich mal wie schnell ich mit meinem prot durchkomme XD hehe


also ich habs mit meinem mit  20 minuten  -+


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Gleipnir schrieb:


> stell dich so hin das du die skelette oben mit einer fernkampffähigkeit pullen kannst NICHT nach oben gehn



Oki, ich werde es mal probieren.

Danke an alle für die Tipps


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

wie umgeht ihr denn die ganzen Pats um untotenteil? Bin jetzt gerade zum zweiten mal gestorben weil die sich immer selber adden -.-


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> wie umgeht ihr denn die ganzen Pats um untotenteil? Bin jetzt gerade zum zweiten mal gestorben weil die sich immer selber adden -.-



 stealth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (3. November 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> ich bin auch am farmen weil ich Taure bin und gerne die Mounts hätte die ich mir sonst nicht holen könnte^^
> 
> Falkenschreiter ist mir 4 mal gedroppt kein einziges mal bekommen -.-
> Raptor 1 mal auch nicht bekommen^^
> Baronmount farm ich alleine weils mir sonst weggewürfelt wird xD



bin zwar kein taure (Draenei-Mage als main) aber das mit wegwürfeln kenne ich nur zu gut:

1x Baron mount (als mein chara noch 58 war und da mit gruppe rein ging -.-)
1x Falkenschreiter (auch weg...)
1x Rabenfürst (das ärgert mich immer noch, weil der Typ kurz darauf zu spielen aufgehört hat -.-)
1x Eventmount (Das Pferd des Kopflosen -.- auch weg...nicht das pferd bei Draenei so gut aussehen würde, aber das teil hätte ich ja mal echt cool gefunden)

mfg LAX
ps: 2 andere event-mounts habe ich (kodo und widder vom braufest....leider mit 2 versch. charas -.- - schatttenpriesterin hat den widder und mage den kodo)
pps: Typen mit dem Baron teil sehen ich auch inzw. öfter...leider kann ich das als mage net wirklich allein farmen (weil ich mich net durchschleichen kann -.-.....und beim bomben brauch ich nen heiler....aber der will das ding dann nat. auch -.-)


----------



## Gleipnir (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> wie umgeht ihr denn die ganzen Pats um untotenteil? Bin jetzt gerade zum zweiten mal gestorben weil die sich immer selber adden -.-



Also ich persönlich gucke was die fürn lvl haben bei 58ern kannste quasi vorbeilaufn bei 59 und 60 musste nuken


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> bin zwar kein taure (Draenei-Mage als main) aber das mit wegwürfeln kenne ich nur zu gut:
> 
> 1x Baron mount (als mein chara noch 58 war und da mit gruppe rein ging -.-)
> 1x Falkenschreiter (auch weg...)
> ...



Naja, aber besser zu zweit rein und würfeln müssen, als garnicht. Immerhin haste beim drop dann 50% chance


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> stealth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mhm krieger mit stealth, sehr interesant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Gleipnir die normalen trashmobs sind auch kein problem, bei mir gehts um die fledermäuse die halt immer adden und dann mehrere mitziehen
@Laxera 
als frostmage geht es, musst halt etwas aufpassen und ein paar tränke mitnehmen, ansonsten halt zu zweit reingehen, vllt absprechen wer das mount bekommt


----------



## bkeleanor (3. November 2008)

klar geht das mit dem magier alleine...du kannst verschwinden "unsichtbarkeit" oder so heisst das...und wenn du so wie ich arkan geskillt bist geht das sogar wie beim schurken instant :-)
Ramstein und Baron sind etwas heikel da brauch ich immer einen Pot...aber es geht alleine.
mit feuer oder frost gehts wahrscheindlich sogar leichter.


----------



## Gleipnir (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> mhm krieger mit stealth, sehr interesant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei den Fledermäusen gilt dreh zu nahezu jederzeit die kamera und guck ob keine kommt^^


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

dropt das mount eigentlich auch wenn man rivendare nach den 45min legt?


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> dropt das mount eigentlich auch wenn man rivendare nach den 45min legt?



Gute Frage. Ich denke schon


----------



## Minicooli (3. November 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> bin zwar kein taure (Draenei-Mage als main) aber das mit wegwürfeln kenne ich nur zu gut:
> 
> 1x Baron mount (als mein chara noch 58 war und da mit gruppe rein ging -.-)
> 1x Falkenschreiter (auch weg...)
> ...


mh, ich schaffs als Frostmage (Bissl über 10k life & 9k Mana) problemlos, 30-40 mins pro Run.

Musst dich durch den Trash durchblinzeln und und wie bkeleanor schon gesagt hat größere Gruppe mit Unsichtbarkeit umlaufen, musst aber aufpassen da die 
Ghule dich sehen können ^^


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

Minicooli schrieb:


> mh, ich schaffs als Frostmage (Bissl über 10k life & 9k Mana) problemlos, 30-40 mins pro Run.
> 
> Musst dich durch den Trash durchblinzeln und und wie bkeleanor schon gesagt hat größere Gruppe mit Unsichtbarkeit umlaufen, musst aber aufpassen da die
> Ghule dich sehen können ^^



Kann man als unsichtbarer Mage die vanish-viewer auch erkennen, so wie wir schurken?


----------



## Shurkien (3. November 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Genau....und von Buffed hast du erst im September diesen Jahres gehört....das glaubt dir keiner mit dem Realm-First
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rofl^^

Ich nutze Buffed seit ca 2Jahren, und du willst jetzt aufmucken, weil ich mich erst im September gereggt habe?

PS: Neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (3. November 2008)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Rofl^^
> 
> Ich nutze Buffed seit ca 2Jahren, und du willst jetzt aufmucken, weil ich mich erst im September gereggt habe?
> 
> ...





Nix Neider.....sag deinen Realm dann sag ich dir ob du proletest....


----------



## Nizzle (3. November 2008)

Das Mount sollte es ambesten garnicht mehr geben... sonst rennt wieder jeder 2. mit rum bei der Droprate (Habs selbst nicht)


----------



## Minicooli (3. November 2008)

szene333 schrieb:


> Kann man als unsichtbarer Mage die vanish-viewer auch erkennen, so wie wir schurken?


Ja, man sieht sogar feindliche Schurken/Druiden die in Verstohlenheit rumlaufen.


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Nizzle schrieb:


> Das Mount sollte es ambesten garnicht mehr geben... sonst rennt wieder jeder 2. mit rum bei der Droprate (Habs selbst nicht)


Wieso? So toll sieht das ja nun wirklich nicht aus.


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

ihr tut ja jetzt alle so als ob das mount jetzt zu 30% dropen würde^^
das ding dropt zu 1%, das ist ein bischen häufiger als das von attumen, und da regt sich auch niemand auf...


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> ihr tut ja jetzt alle so als ob das mount jetzt zu 30% dropen würde^^
> das ding dropt zu 1%, das ist ein bischen häufiger als das von attumen, und da regt sich auch niemand auf...


Das kann man dann auch erst auf 80 mit T7 solo farmen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N-Gage (3. November 2008)

Einfach es zu farmen finde ich das nicht.

Mein Freund und ich versuchen es im Moment auch zu bekommen 
gehen getrennt alleine rein.
Stehen jetzt im Moment bei 88 Runs und keiner von uns beiden
hatt es bekommen.

Das was mich wundert ist hab schon 3 Täuschungskugeln in der Zeit bekommen
die sollen ja auch selten droppen.

Wir werden es aber weiter versuchen.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

So war nun auch 5x drin... nicht gedroppt. Bis Wotlk werd ich es aber dennoch versuchen. Das Mount ist einfach Kult und gehört in den Reiter Begleiter ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2008)

2* Schädelflammenschilder und 1* Zwergische Handkanone später.. 
Ich bin grad bei 35 Runs, mal sehen wann ich wieder lust habe.


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

so, keine lust mehr, bin jetzt zum 8tem mal an diesem scheiß Spinneboss verreckt und jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr was essen...


----------



## Shurkien (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> so, keine lust mehr, bin jetzt zum 8tem mal an diesem scheiß Spinneboss verreckt und jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr was essen...




-hust- Noob -hust-


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> so, keine lust mehr, bin jetzt zum 8tem mal an diesem scheiß Spinneboss verreckt und jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr was essen...



Mit was für nem char, wenn man fragen darf?

Also als firemage komm ich mit viel pech knapp unter 80%, dann liegt er schon. Einfach voll drauf halten ^^

Wenn du die Spinne net packst, brauchst auch gar nicht weiter versuchen. Rammstein und Baron sind da noch ein Zacken schwerer.


----------



## Melodár (3. November 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Untoten verkäufer = Lila,Grün
> 
> PvP(horde) = Rot
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo du es sagst...ab zum Augenarzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Melodár


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Mit was für nem char, wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Also als firemage komm ich mit viel pech knapp unter 80%, dann liegt er schon. Einfach voll drauf halten ^^
> 
> Wenn du die Spinne net packst, brauchst auch gar nicht weiter versuchen. Rammstein und Baron sind da noch ein Zacken schwerer.


warrior. der boss an sich ist kein problem, nie netze sind das problem, ich komm an den typen einfach nicht drann...
Den Baron/Ramstein hab ich schonmal solo gemacht, die sind eigentlich recht einfach, Ramstein kann ich fast dauerstunnen und der baron ist auch nur tank and spank. 
@Shurkien
-hust- assozial -hust-


----------



## Kremaish (3. November 2008)

Hab die woche mit meinen def tank den Baron insgesamt 6 x gemacht und gestern hat er ihm gedroppt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Cupertino (3. November 2008)

So toll finde ich das Mount gar nicht, aber irgendwie glaube ich das ich auch anfange es zu farmen, auch wnn ich gar net die 50 mounts haben will für das Achevement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moraven (3. November 2008)

> und gestern hat er ihm gedroppt



krass ^^

also ich brauch 11 minuten bis zu den monströsitäten (glaub so schreibt man die). nach 20 minuten renn ich wieder raus, bis dato leider ohne mount.

lg


----------



## essey (3. November 2008)

Habe ihn mit meinem Warri bisher 1x solo geschafft. Gestern mein letzter Versuch bisher. Die ersten Male bin ich am Debuff verreckt (Kein Life-Reg) und danach habe ich zu viel Dmg bekommen. Alles mit MS-Skillung. Da komm man sehr flott durch.

Anschließend Läuterungstränke hergestellt, Futter eingepackt, auf Def geskillt und ab die Post. Dazu noch die beiden neuen Trinkets und wetzsteine von der Argentumdämmerung eingepackt. Bring zwar nicht viel, hilft aber schon einigermaßen.

Die Schwierigkeit liegt hierbei bei den Gargoyles. Ich habe nur die nötigsten Gruppen zur Seite gepullt und mit Thunderclap und Shockwave beseitigt (Plus trinket-AOE). Die 3 kleinen Bosse sind easy going, wobei die Banshee recht zäh ist, da man zu wenig Wut hat. Die Monstrositäten vor Rammstein und Rammstein selbst sind np. 

Die non-elite Skelette nach Rammstein pullt man am besten erst alle zusammen und plättet die dann mit Shockwave alle auf einmal. Bei Bedarf einfach Schildwall aktivieren, am besten aber aufheben für die 5 Elite-Wachen danach.

Der Baron selbst ist das geringste Problem.

Ich habe so ca. ne halbe Std. gebraucht, es könnte evtl. auch schneller gehen, da ich des öfteren zu unvorsichtig war und unnötig rumgepullt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze mit T4/Kara-Equip. Also mit besserem Equip überhaupt kein Problem. Mit MS-Skillung ist ein bessers Equip notwendig.

Hoffe das hilft ein paar ratlosen Kriegern weiter. Sonst einfach MS bleiben, nen Heiler mitnehmen und durchmarschieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (3. November 2008)

Als Vergelter ist die Ini locker in unter 20 Minuten pro Run zu schaffen. Mit allen Drops und Verkäufen kommt man insgesamt so auf 50 g. Damit mach ich mehr Gold als mit den Dailys und der Farmeffekt ist auch noch dabei.


----------



## Jenzzz (3. November 2008)

Also als Eismagier schaff ich es in 20 Minuten, wenn ich es ruhig angehen lasse.
Bis auf die dicken dinger vor Rammstein, kille ich nur Bosse.
Die dinger mache ich einzeln platt, auch wenn man mit aoe alle auf einmal machen könnte.
So verliere ich "nur" 5 Minuten, whipe aber definitiv nicht ^^


----------



## Dalmus (3. November 2008)

Jenzzz schrieb:


> Also als Eismagier schaff ich es in 20 Minuten, wenn ich es ruhig angehen lasse.
> Bis auf die dicken dinger vor Rammstein, kille ich nur Bosse.
> Die dinger mache ich einzeln platt, auch wenn man mit aoe alle auf einmal machen könnte.
> So verliere ich "nur" 5 Minuten, whipe aber definitiv nicht ^^


Darf man fragen auf welchem Weg und mit welcher Vorgehensweise?
Ich hab auch meinen Magier mal wieder ausgepackt und brauchte dann doch wesentlich länger - auch wenn ich die Zeit für 2x sterben durch Kadaverwürmer (war unvorbereitet) abziehe. *g*
Und nur Bosse killen? Großteil per Unsichtbarkeit gelaufen?


----------



## -Sefian- (3. November 2008)

ich weiß garnich was ihr an dem mount so toll findet ich find das sieht aus wie jedes andere ud mount auch


PS: ich bin mit meinem mount von attumen voll zufriedem ;P


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> warrior. der boss an sich ist kein problem, nie netze sind das problem, ich komm an den typen einfach nicht drann...
> Den Baron/Ramstein hab ich schonmal solo gemacht, die sind eigentlich recht einfach, Ramstein kann ich fast dauerstunnen und der baron ist auch nur tank and spank.
> @Shurkien
> -hust- assozial -hust-



Ok, so unterschiedlich kommen die Klassen da durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem einnetzten ist natürlich ein Problem, aber bleibt der Boss nicht auf der Stelle stehen? 

Ansonsten die altbewehrte Classic-Variante. Pullen, schnell um die Ecke laufen und warten bis er kommt. Dann steht er genau vor dir und das mit dem Netz dürfte hinfällig sein.


----------



## Dalmus (3. November 2008)

-Sefian- schrieb:


> ich weiß garnich was ihr an dem mount so toll findet ich find das sieht aus wie jedes andere ud mount auch


Komme ich mit meinem Gnömlein aber wesentlich schwerer dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-Sefian- schrieb:


> PS: ich bin mit meinem mount von attumen voll zufriedem ;P


Naja, da warte ich noch bis 80 bis ich mir das solo farme...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (3. November 2008)

-Sefian- schrieb:


> ich weiß garnich was ihr an dem mount so toll findet ich find das sieht aus wie jedes andere ud mount auch
> 
> 
> PS: ich bin mit meinem mount von attumen voll zufriedem ;P



Mich persönlich reizt dieses unscheinbare Mount mehr. Wenn man nicht ganz so blitzt und leuchtet, zieht das mehr Gegner im PvP an. Die verkalkulieren sich aber dann mal ganz schnell. Der Unterschied zumindest vom Talbuk zum Frostheuler (Alterac PvP-Mount) war doch gefühlstechnisch groß. Auf dem Wolf rennen die meisten jetzt in der Warsong weg...


----------



## Kelthelas (3. November 2008)

Also ich war jetz auch schon so 20 mal und es is nich gedropt also das is irgendwie schon komisch mit der dropchance

mein kumpel hat gesagtbei ihm seis schon 5 mal gedropt

Naja dafür hab ichs Kara Mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (3. November 2008)

wie schon gesagt wurde die droprate herunter gesetzt. Aber mich wunderts, dass es bei uns so wenig mit dem Mount gibt...^^


----------



## Jenzzz (3. November 2008)

Hintereingang rein und durch zum ersten boss.
Bis zum Boss muss man nur einmal blinzeln, kurz hinter dem ersten Castergeist im zweiten Raum.
Dort zwischen den Mobs blinzeln, so das man Rechts an der Wand landet.
Nach dem Blinzeln biste direkt rechts an der Wand, die bis zum ende durchlaufen und dann zum 1. Boss blinzeln. (achtet auf die Fliegepat!)
Boss umhauen und den Weg zurück, bis man Links an der Wand steht, wovon man aufn Hinweg geblinzelt hat.
Dort unsichtbarkeit anschmeissen und man kann bis auf die Treppen der Spinne kommen.
Sobald dieser tot ist links durch den Gang, wo man kurz die 5000 Spinnen wegbomben muss.
Tür geht auf -> Unsichtbarkeit an und halb Rechts zum dritten Boss. (man schaffts genau bis zur Treppe)
Den umhauen und 45 Sekunden auf Unsichtbarkeit CD warten.
Unsichtbarkeit wieder an und durch zum Boss, der auch den Schlüssel zur Stadt dropt.

Rest ist wohl selbstverständlich.
Dicke einzeln pullen oder aoe wegbomben - Rammstein - 5 Elite - Baron.
Dann ausziehen, whipen und wieder von vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine...
Ansonsten geh in Strat rein und lies dann Stück für Stück, solltest dann direkt wissen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten 3 Runs sind etwas holperig und man zieht hier und da mal Add...
Aber danach ist es Routine und geht sehr fix.


----------



## Dalmus (3. November 2008)

Jenzzz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine...
> Ansonsten geh in Strat rein und lies dann Stück für Stück, solltest dann direkt wissen was ich meine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jopp, so in etwa hab ich's verstanden.^^
Ich hab den Magier einfach zu lange nicht gespielt anscheinend. 
Mal schaun wie ich das mit dem "zielgenauen" Blinzeln hinbekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laß mich raten: Unsichtbarkeit reicht nicht komplett vom 2. Tor zu der Banshee oder der Spinne, gell?

Aber das hört sich auf jeden Fall besser an als mein Versuch.
Die Gargoyles gingen mir schon etwas auf die Nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (3. November 2008)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hab mich da gestern etwas übernommen beim Baron run. Ich dachte ich machs mal mit dem Paladin, der auf Schutz geskillt ist. Meine andern Chars haben das bereits geschafft innerhalb der 45min.
> Na ja als ich die ersten 5 mobs gepullt hab und ich keinen einzigen Lebenspunkt verloren habe, dachte ich, ich beschleunige die Sache einwenig und renne mal zum ersten Turm und greife den Boss an (ganz in der Meinung das es meine Weihe schon richten wird und die 20 Mobs während des Bossfights killt). Dann kam das böse erwachen! Die Mobs können wunderbar einnetzen weglaufen und vor allem Stille! Als ich meine misliche Lage dann realisiert habe, habe ich bereits Gottesschild und Handauflegung verbraucht was dann zu meinem Ableben geführt hat.
> Ich hab dann den run abgebrochen da mir das zu lange gedauert hätte wenn ich nicht alles zusammen erledigen kann :-)



Ich les sowas immer viel lieber als die ganzen Sch***zvergleiche - vor allem weiß man hier, dass es die Wahrheit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GL auf jeden Fall noch!

Greetz, Kaysii


----------



## Jenzzz (3. November 2008)

Mit Unsichtbarkeit kommst du nicht viel weiter, da teilweise die Mobs mit Unsichtbarkeit ziemlich bescheiden stehen, so dass mehr keinen Sinn macht...


----------



## Diabolus Dark (3. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ok, so unterschiedlich kommen die Klassen da durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit nem Verstärker sind die Mobs immer eine besondere Freude. Man pullt mal aus Versehen so ein Vieh (das sind Fernkämpfer hauptsächlich), läuft zu ihm hin und steht erstmal 6 Sekunden im Netz (welches auch einen Stilleeffekt beinhaltet). Der Mob läuft dann wieder auf eine bestimmte Distanz zu dir, wo er gern nochmal 2-3 andere Mobs pullt. Kommst Du endlich frei hast Du meistens genau eine Sekunde Zeit bis Du wieder im Netz stehst (inclusive Silence) und er wieder auf Distanz läuft (und gern wieder Mobs pullt). Wenn 2 von denen sind oder nochj ne Bunshe dabei ist kannst nur hoffen das Du wenigstens die Wölfe zünden kannst die erstmal die Aggro auf sich lenken und das Netz kassieren, weil Du sonst im Dauersilence stehst.

Der Boss macht das nicht viel anders.


----------



## Æxodus (3. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> dropt das mount eigentlich auch wenn man rivendare nach den 45min legt?




Klar doppt das Mount dann auch noch. Es hat nichts mit den 45 Minuten zu tun. Die 45 Minuten sind für die t0,5 quest pre bc gedacht.

Mfg Æxodus


----------



## Bobo Rasta (3. November 2008)

Meine Taktik mit nem Titan Grip Fury: 

Einfach alles so schnell wie möglich runterkloppen, sprich Berserkerhaltung und Wirbelwind bis zum Abwinken. Die Viecher mit dem Netz immer zuerst, die sind dann oft down, bevor sie das Netz überhaupt werfen - das sind eigentlich die einzige Mobs, auf die man ein wenig aufpassen muss.
Mit Talent Blutwahnsinn voll geskillt hält man auch recht lange durch, da man immer wieder regeneriert. Blutdurst ist sowieso Pflicht, auch allein wegen dem ausgeteilten Schaden, aber auch zum reggen. Gegen einzelne Mobs ist die Heilung so oft sogar grösser als der erlittene Schaden. Das minimiert die Erholungspausen und mit ein paar schweren Netherstoffverbänden kommt man so locker in 30 Minuten durch, wobei man als Krieger ja nicht rumblinzeln kann, also sich schon ne Schneise am Strassenrand komplett freikloppen muss und so ein paar Kämpfe mehr machen muss, als ein Mage.

Hab so zwar nicht das Mount bekommen, aber hatte so in 2 Tagen den Ruf auf Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## wizady (3. November 2008)

mhm, wie hast den ruf so schnell hochbekommen? ich bekomm pro run vllt zwei bubbels, eher 1 1/2 und bin auf freundlich


----------



## Jenzzz (3. November 2008)

Geißelsteine sammeln...
Geht halt nur wenn man die Anstecknadel dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6 Bosse = 6 Geißelsteine.


edit*

Muss mich korrigieren!

Nach dem ersten Boss auf 11 Uhr zurückgehen, bis man links an der Wand ist. Von dort aus Unsichtbarkeit und man kommt bis vor den Füßen von der Spinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal eine Minute gespart.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (4. November 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> mhm, wie hast den ruf so schnell hochbekommen? ich bekomm pro run vllt zwei bubbels, eher 1 1/2 und bin auf freundlich



Ich habs in 3 Tagen geschaft von Wohlwollend auf Ehrfürchtig. Jeder Boss bringt Ruf (der Baron 300) und einen Geiselstein welcher nochmal 150 Ruf bringt. Die Monstroitäten vor dem Baron und der Trash bringen die kleineren Steine von denen dann 10 Stück 150 Ruf bringen. Nach 3 Runs waren meistens meine Taschen voll und ich bin erstmal zur Agentumdämmerung verkaufen und Steine eintauschen gegangen. Hatte da meistens so um die 30 Agentummarken oder wie die Dinger heissen. 30 x 50 (für Abgeben der Steine) sind schon 1500 Ruf Plus nochmal 3000 fürs benutzen. 4500 Ruf in 3 Runs. Der Killruf noch gar nicht mitgezählt.

Und Unmengen an Runenstoff (Falls jemand Ruf pushen will *G*)


----------



## Caamasi (4. November 2008)

Bei der Krankheit, die einem die Gesundheitsregeneration abdrehen, kann man, richtig gesetzt, einen Verband benutzen. Der Dot tickt alle 10 Sekunden, für einen vollen braucht man 8. Wenn man den Verband so setzt, dass er direkt nach dem Dot-Tick losgeht, bekommt man die volle Menge an HP. Am besten ist da natürlich, dass man den Verband irgendwo in der Leiste hat und Selbstzauber aktiviert, damit man nicht Zeit mit sich selbst anvisieren vertrödelt. Aber nervig ist das schon, das stimmt.

Wenn man zum Hintereingang reingeht, hat man sowieso nur einen Hof mit den Dingern, die die Krankheit verbreiten, und man kann sie auslaufen lassen, bevor man richtig anfängt.


----------



## Traxda (4. November 2008)

Wegen dem 10min Krankeits-Fluch, kann man sich auch vorher vom Alchi seines Vertrauens, nen "Läuterungstrank" mitgeben lassen. Dieser versucht Krankheiten und Flüche zu entfernen, was auch meistens klappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (11. November 2008)

Uff, gibt es da eine Karte mit dem Weg zum Baron (inkl. diesem ominösen Hintereingang)?

Und ist es alleine schaffbar als Jäger (Komplett S1 und Rest Kara -> eqippt) 

Farewell
Fen


----------



## Dalmus (11. November 2008)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Uff, gibt es da eine Karte mit dem Weg zum Baron (inkl. diesem ominösen Hintereingang)?


Gibt hier auf Buffed einen Baron-45Minuten-Run-Guide (http://wow.buffed.de/guides/355/der-baron-run-in-45-minuten), bei dem auch eine Karte nur vom Baronteil dabei ist.
Die Koordinaten vom Hintereingang in den ÖPL kann ich Dir gerade nicht liefern, aber wenn man den Weg zum Haupteingang entlangreitet, dann sollte man nach Norden abbiegen, wenn man kurz vor dem Gebiet ist, wo die ganzen Banshees, Fettklöpse und Skelettfritzen ihr Unwesen treiben.
Dort ist dann ein Tor, das man mit dem Schlüssel zur Stadt aufschliessen kann.



Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Und ist es alleine schaffbar als Jäger (Komplett S1 und Rest Kara -> eqippt)


Ich hab's zwar selbst noch nicht mit meinem Jäger ausprobiert, aber generell sollte er es dort leichter haben als manch andere Klasse. 
Mit einem Pet das ein bisserl AoE macht geht's wohl noch ein bisserl besser. Gorilla möglicherweise...


----------

